# New Gold Sev



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

here is my new sev I replaced my flower with.... hopefull its a she, and she has alot of growing to do










here new boyfriend








... if he touches her, he's gonna go in for child malesting :lol

this fish is shy and curious already and seems to be sticking close to the big one already. It has already ate some flakes, but it wont stop sh!tting, non stop for like 30 minutes since i completly introduced it into the tank


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nice fish man , i prolly would have got the fish off you too.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you mean the flower... its over at the burnside LFS if yah want it, go snatch it,...its a beast of a fish... it will ruin all tank mates
it was near 6" when i brought it in today too


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

how much is it over there ? can it be kept in a 33g ?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Croz said:


> how much is it over there ? can it be kept in a 33g ?


 not sure what they are asking, but I only traded it for a sev, so tell them you know that, and dont go higher than that price of the gold severums.
It would go in a 33G for a little while, but it can grow to be like a foot and a half in length


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bad move - the flower was much nicer than those severums


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> bad move - the flower was much nicer than those severums


 its all in the eye in the beholder.















I claim the SEVERUM as my favorite fish. So it was more than worth it to me


----------

